# Golden Dojo Loach Behavior



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Greetings all,
I have had 3 Golden Dojo Loaches in my 55G with my goldfish for several months now. I have 2 males and a female. About 2 weeks ago one of the males performed the mating dance with the female. I found out that this is when she released the eggs to be fertilized, but that they usually get sucked up in the filter before they can hatch. Well, last night I was doing a gravel cleaning like I do every 2 weeks and I spotted a baby Golden Dojo Loach who looked like a clear tadpole. It wasn't but about 1/4 inch long, but it was swimming pretty fast until it disappeared into the castle I have for my loaches. Is there anything I can do for it? Did more than 1 loach hatch or is was this the only that made it? I also read that the baby loaches can eat crushed flakes after a few days and I know this would be at least week or so old so I would assume they are eating the flakes I feed my goldfish every morning. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------

